# help! coupure courant durant defragmentation



## Anonyme (13 Août 2005)

bonjour,

j'ai eu une panne de courant en effectuant une defragmentation avec techtool pro 4 et depuis la plupart de mes fichiers videos presents sur mes 3 disques FW ne sont plus accessibles a la lecture.  . Existe-t-il une solution pour "remettre" en ordre les donnees qui ont ete dispatchees un peu partout?
Merci d'avance.

matos; G4 bipro 2x867 systeme 10.3.9


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2005)

On l'a dit et répété.... défragmenter est au mieux inutile et au pire DANGEREUX en cas de plantage (improbable) ou coupure de courant pendant que des données, des bouts de fichiers sont balladés de droites et de gauche sur le disque.

Si on veut VRAIMENT défragmenter, il faut AVANT TOUTE CHOSE faire une sauvegarde de ses données voire une sauvegarde intégrale de son disque sur un disque externe.

Une fois cette sauvegarde intégrale effectuée (CarbonCopy Cloner ou avec utilitaire disque d'Apple, onglet Restaurer), on peut défragmenter sans crainte ou mieux (et plus rapide), on peut reformater son disque interne, puis faire une restauration depuis la sauvegarde

Bon dans ton cas, étant donné qu'il semble que tu aies oublié la sauvegarde préalable, je crains que tes données soient définitivement perdues...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2005)

merci pour la reponse, je me doutais bien que les donnees etaient perdues...ceci etant dis je n'avais pas pu faire de sauvegardes de mes donnees n'ayant pas 1 To de disponible pour le faire!
merci et a+


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2005)

tu as (avais) 1 Tera Octet de données sans aucune sauvegarde de celles-ci????

T'es du genre optimiste, toi, non?


----------



## ntx (13 Août 2005)

Et un To a défragmenté, faut pas être pressé     Mais qui me décourage déjà devant un disque de 80 Go.


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2005)

Bon au point où tu en es (données a priori perdue), tu devrais tenter de relancer la défragmentation via TechTool Pro . Avec un peu (beaucoup?) de chance il reprendra là où il en était avant la coupure de courant et recomposera les fichiers dont il était en train de déplacer des morceaux.
Si ce soft est bien conçu, il n'efface pas le morceau de son emplacement d'origine tant qu'il n'a pas confirmation qu'il a été correctement copié à son emplacement de destination et il doit conserver un fichier temporaire des copies effectuées ou en cours


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2005)

optimiste pour ne pas faire de sauvegarde, peut etre un peu trop oui... 
je n'ai pas relance de defragmentation pour voir si techtool reussissait a remettre en place les donnees mais c un test a faire.
Finalement beaucoup de mes fichiers ont ete epargnes par la coupure de courant, ca fera juste quelques heures de travail en plus a refaire !
@+


----------

